

Ask HN: Is narly.us dead? - DiabloD3

narly.us popped up on the front page of HN a week or two ago, its a website to let you tag Github projects (similar to Repos.io, but tags instead of categorizes).<p>However, the site has been down for almost 2 days. It looked rather neat, and I'd hate to lose the functionality because it looked like it was going in the right direction.
======
apsurd
narly.us is officially back up running on new hardware. I'll be monitoring the
uptime on this from now on and rest assured I'm committed to narly's
development so it's not going anywhere.

Small problem I have is getting my ducks in a row for a job search I'm
embarking on ;).

Thanks for the heads up and I appreciate your post more than you know =)

\- Jade

------
apsurd
hey!

sorry my aws instance went down and I received a notification of a hardware
failure from amazon.

Honestly it hasn't been on my priority list lately but the fact that you
noticed it is all the motivation I need to get it back up =)

Thanks so much and let me know any suggestions you have for improving it. I
need all the help I can get.

